# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Andi09 hat sich verabschiedet

## RalfDm

Bevor jetzt wieder Verschwörungstheorien die Runde machen und den Forumsbetreibern willkürliches Vorgehen nach Gutsherrenart vorgeworfen wird:

*Andi09* hat mir heute heute per PN mitgeteilt, dass er sich aus dem Forum zurückziehen möchte und mich gebeten, seinen Mitgliedsnamen zu löschen. Letzteres kann nur Holger, der es auch tun wird, ich habe den Account gesperrt. 

RalfDm

----------

